# Need help with Rim Spacers



## bradleygto (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello i have a 2006 Gto with the 18"X 8" Rims with a 48mm offset with the Stock Tires. I bought a Set of C6 Corvette wheels and they are 18"X 8.5" with a 56mm Offset. But now the Rim Rubs on the Stunt. What would be a Good Spacer to have with this Setup? Thank you


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bradleygto said:


> Hello i have a 2006 Gto with the 18"X 8" Rims with a 48mm offset with the Stock Tires. I bought a Set of C6 Corvette wheels and they are 18"X 8.5" with a 56mm Offset. But now the Rim Rubs on the Stunt. What would be a Good Spacer to have with this Setup? Thank you


How bad are they rubbing on the struts. Spacers come in a large selection of bolt patterns and widths. Maybe a 1/4 in spacer will give you the room you need

USE SOME CAUTION when adding wheels spacers. They will reduce the length of the lugs when installing the lug nuts. You might have to install longer lugs ito allow the the nuts to have enough complete turns to safely hold your wheels in place.
Try doing a search on this site for a wheel spacer topic


----------

